
Adobe Cloud Update Breaks Backblaze - dubcanada
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/latest-adobe-creative-cloud-update-breaks-backblaze/
======
abhv
Why would an Adobe installer erase files that have nothing to do with it ?
This sounds like a really bad installer.

~~~
uxp

        FILES=`find /Applications/Adobe -type d -name "something that doesn't exist"`
        rm $FILES/*
    

It's easy to do.

